# Rotator Cuff Injury



## moromoro (Jun 7, 2003)

i need exercise routines to help stop the pain of thr rotator cuff, its hurting like hell when iam punching the bag or when i lift myarms for long periods i.e talking on the phone.

thanks

terry


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2003)

Are you sure you don't need surgery?


----------



## moromoro (Jun 7, 2003)

i hope not a friend of my had surgery because he had similar symptoms. but its ok when i lift weights i.e bench almost any execercise in the gym is fine a matter of fact iam at my all time strongest, and its also ok when iam training in eskrima. its just when i start punching and liftting my shoulders for long periods that it hurts. 

iam seeing a doctor about it on tues so ill keep posted to the outcome.


thanks

terry


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2003)

Is it just that it tires/is painful, or are there positions you can't move it too, e.g. lift it at some angle?


----------



## moromoro (Jun 8, 2003)

no i can lift at every angle no problem and with no pain (maybe a little towards the end when iam doing shoulder raises) but i think its mainly just when it tires the pain gets so intense like a real bad burning pain.....


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 8, 2003)

i think the worst thing about an injury is it gets in the way of our pursuit of something we love. anyway, what worked for me was low weight-high repitition shoulder raises (front,side and bent over for the rear delts) supplements, MSM and glucosamine namely and a lot of time other than that i would check with a qualified ortho to determine the extent of the damage............good luck and respects


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 8, 2003)

Well let me say this about that, i had the same thing and i went to a doctor and they put me under and the rest is history.
but see a DOCTOR and get it fixed,because it won't get any better. :asian:


----------



## Zepp (Jun 8, 2003)

From the description you gave it sounds like the joint is just inflammed.  I have something similar with my knee.  A mild anti-inflammatory, icing it down, and stretches that stregthen your shoulder should help, over time.  You may want to take a week-long break from anything that puts stress on that arm.

But that's just an educated guess.  A doctor can tell you for sure.

Feel better soon.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2003)

What did the physician say?


----------



## moromoro (Jun 10, 2003)

he says i need xrays and ill be back on fri,


----------



## lonekimono (Jun 10, 2003)

take two pills and call me in the morning


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 11, 2003)

You may also have what are known as micro-lesions.small tears in the muscle caused by repetitive actions over a long period of time.
These often feel and are mistakenly diagnosed as a rotator cuff problem.
Micro-lesions can be cured with various kinds of TCM..shiatsu, acupuncture and so on.

Being a licensed practitioner in TCM thats my un-educated opinion.


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 9, 2003)

I am suffering from the same symptoms. So that you know, I can still train, but when I hold my arms up, say in a static punch position, I get a deep thick pain in my shoulder blade. At work during the day, it throbs on and off depending on my arm position. Am I suffering from the same thing? I train everyday so mayby I am over-doing it. I havn't lost mobility, I just get sick of the pain.


----------

